# Resource consumption by default jail settings.



## bryn1u (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello guys,

Im looking for some information about jail resource. For example: how many cores and memory jail using when i have created a jail and set nothing just default settings ? How many cores jail will use when i compile some soft from ports ? Server has 4 cores, 8 threads nad 16GB ram.

Thanks !


----------



## vermaden (Sep 4, 2017)

It is possible to run 1000 jails simultaneously on 8 cores and 4 GB RAM:
https://webcache.googleusercontent....-of-1000-jails.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

That means *0.008 CORE per Jail* and *0.004 GB (~4 MB) RAM per Jail*.

But that is not whole truth, after launch the CPU was *99% idle*, so the real CPU usage is *0.008 * 0.01 per Jail*, which is *0.00008 CORE per Jail*.


----------



## bryn1u (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Ver 

But i have a one jail and i start compile soft from ports so how many cores will be used default ?


----------



## dinsdale (Jun 7, 2018)

Hanging threads like this bug me, so I'll add a hopeful answer. I am using iocell and it seems the resource limits per jail can be set via `iocell set` (https://iocell.readthedocs.io/en/stable/basic-use.html#set-property) but I haven't tested it yet.

The complete answer on how to limit jail resources is (unsurprisingly) in the handbook:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/security-resourcelimits.html

And the man page for rctl
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?rctl

I'll update the thread if I get around to testing it.


----------

